# dryer venting too short?



## Mike L (Aug 11, 2009)

Is it possible for ducting to be too short for venting a dryer in a cold northern environment?

I plan on having a stacking dryer on an exterior wall....can I duct straight out the wall from the dryer?

Thanks for all the help.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

Can't be too short. If you can make a straight run out the wall that would be great!


----------



## VelvetFoot (Mar 9, 2009)

I did that and it works great.
I put some insulation around the short run.
No coldness at all.


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

Mike L said:


> Is it possible for ducting to be too short for venting a dryer in a cold northern environment?
> 
> I plan on having a stacking dryer on an exterior wall....can I duct straight out the wall from the dryer?
> 
> ...


No. You must have a back draft damper (you can find these at any home center) at the end of the exhaust. You would then attach your dryer venting apparatus to the damper assembly. If you where planning on running flexible duct through the wall that is also a code violation. 

With regards to the first question; the shorter and straighter the vent run the better for the dryer and the easier it is to periodically clean the exhaust vent line.


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

ARI001 said:


> No. You must have a back draft damper (you can find these at any home center) at the end of the exhaust.


"End" meaning the part outside, yes? Wouldn't that be satisfied by the typical cap you put on the end of the pipe. I guess I was assuming the OP didn't just have a piece of metal tubing hanging out of a hole in the side of his house. :laughing:


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

WaldenL said:


> "End" meaning the part outside, yes? Wouldn't that be satisfied by the typical cap you put on the end of the pipe. I guess I was assuming the OP didn't just have a piece of metal tubing hanging out of a hole in the side of his house. :laughing:


The damper is sold as a unit that you then would attach the ducting material from the dryer to the damper unit, the OP's post sounded as if the intent was to run the vent duct straight from the back of the dryer to outside the structure. I have seen this done by home owners in the past and to boot i have seen it done with flexi-duct run right through the wall to outside the structure and left hanging 2 or 3 inches from the ground. I have learned from experience to assume as little as possible.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Good point, ARI001! Check with your local Building Department. Some cold areas require 12" above ground for snow....
Be safe, Gary


----------



## Mike L (Aug 11, 2009)

I am assuming that you are refering to a standard dampered dryer vent cap on the outside of the house, which I think is obvious, but I guess you have seen it all and don't assume anything.

Can I use just regular smooth ducting like you would for your hvac system?

The other question is this main floor laundry stackables will be in a closet. Any ideas how I can hook up the vent and then put it in place as once the unit is in place there really isn't any access to the back for hook up.

Thanks for all the responses, I appreciate the help.

Mike


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Mike L said:


> Can I use just regular smooth ducting like you would for your hvac system?


That is preferred over the flex duct. See Ari's post.



Mike L said:


> The other question is this main floor laundry stackables will be in a closet. Any ideas how I can hook up the vent and then put it in place as once the unit is in place there really isn't any access to the back for hook up.


Good question. I'd like to hear some ideas on this too.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Mike L said:


> I plan on having a stacking dryer on an exterior wall....can I duct straight out the wall from the dryer?





Mike L said:


> The other question is this main floor laundry stackables will be in a closet. Any ideas how I can hook up the vent and then put it in place as once the unit is in place there really isn't any access to the back for hook up.


If you are venting STRAIGHT out the wall I'd insert the pipe from the outside
Of course if this is the 2nd floor that might be tricky 

OR put a longer pipe on, slowly push it back & thry the hole
-might need guidance from outside
then cut off the extra pipe from outside

OR a removeable long pipe attached to the exact size short pipe
Slide the unit in & then remove the longer pipe


----------



## VelvetFoot (Mar 9, 2009)

I forgot how I did it, but I recall putting on an adapter kit for the dryer that diverted the exhaust 90 degrees.
I also remember the hole saw-it was just the right diameter and I think I went from the inside out after marking where the hole would go. There might have been a short section of the metallic flex-I'm not sure-I had farther to go than you did 'cause of the 90 degree turn. I did put some fiberglass insulation around the pipe. Maybe a piece of flex would work for you. It could stretch a little, you could put on the clamps, and then you could push the unit in place.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

A close quarter elbow, bottom of page: http://www.appliance411.com/faq/dryer-vent-length.shtml With this you might reach it from over the top?
Be safe, Gary


----------

